

Ask HN: Is having a website HelloWorldHQ.com bad for SEO? - sharonpaul

Hi everyone!<p>I'm seeking to launch a marketplace website for local activities, and currently feel for the name HelloWorldHQ the most.<p>May I seek anyone's advice on whether this name is bad for SEO, or even in general a bad name?<p>thanks!!
======
robert_mygengo
Bad names are good for SEO. Good names have no intrinsic SEO value.

e.g. Twitter, Skype, Foursquare are all pretty good names. But have no SEO
benefit.

e.g. local-activities.com is good for SEO, but I've already forgotten it, it's
so generic.

So do you want to build a big business, or just a nice tickover organic
traffic-based business. That's the decision. If it's the former, go for a
great name. If it's the latter, go with SEO.

~~~
sharonpaul
Thanks for your advice!! This was wxacty what I was thinking off too. Gut
feels says to focus in building up the community and the world will spread
online. Even if HelloWorld is already a heavily used term in programming

------
KyleRSBC
1st rule of SEO is try to say what you do in the domain. Localactivities.com
would be better.

~~~
sharonpaul
I tried out many names, but .com domains are all taken. Hesistant to take on
the Web2.0 funky .ly etc domains.

